# Wood in Sweetwater Creek - Everywhere & Barbed Wire



## EddieC (Apr 11, 2006)

Our crew ran Sweetwater for the first time Sunday and there are about 10 river wide strainers that required portaging. Most were visible with enough time to react but at higher water you might not have enough time. There is also a barbed wire fence that we were able to duck under (barely) and a steel cable we had to duck. Skip this run it is not worth all the portaging.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow. I thought we were the only ones dumb enough to do it this weekend. Ran it on Saturday. I think we managed to get through all but about 4 of the strainers without getting out of our boats but in general I would say the run is one of the worst I have ever done. Top drop is fun though (and illegal, too).

COUNT


----------

